# Help! My 2006 Altima 2.5 cranks but will not start?



## OneOneSix (Mar 18, 2013)

My car has been working fine since I bought it a few months ago, it has 120k but this morning, when I went to turn it on it just cranks, if i press the gas it seems like it wants to start but ends up dying. I had a previous check engine light of p300 which translates to a misfire, can this be related to the car not? 

A buddy of mine told me that the crankshaft and camshaft sensors probably needed to be changed but that didn't fix anything, Still cranks but doesn't start what can it be?


----------



## wilburk (Dec 29, 2012)

Is that the only code you've gotten?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try spraying carb cleaner into the throttle body and see if it starts. If it does run on the carb cleaner, you have a fuel delivery issue. If it doesn't, you'll need to check for spark.


----------



## OneOneSix (Mar 18, 2013)

UPDATE: hey guys I don't even know if this is possible but I changed all four spark plugs because they looked to be in bad condition, as soon as I started the car turned on perfect, it didn't even hesitate.


----------



## Crazyj (Jun 29, 2013)

*cranks but dosnt start*

Ok I have a 06 Nissan altima 2.5 special edition with about 113k miles that seems to not want to start right away after the 2nd or 3rd crank it usually starts also while the car is started seems as if it's not getting enough gas when gas pedal is pressed hard kinda bogs out as if it wants to die but never has wether stoped at an idle or going down the road when I press the gas and let off it hits 1500 rpm and kinda gives it's self gas and hesitates then drops to 1000 rpm the check engine light is on but unfortunately the closest shop with that can check it is 52 miles from me can anyone help me out I've had this car for about four months and has been nothing but problems first month tune up second month hub bairing and now this anything is helpful thanks


----------

